# X22report on YouTube



## martyfoley (Apr 18, 2020)

For those of you who want to hear the real news and what's going on in Washington DC try listening to the X22report on YouTube which will enlighten you to say the least!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 18, 2020)

What is their bias? Liberal or Conservative?


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 18, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> What is their bias? Liberal or Conservative?


Conservative realism.


----------



## martyfoley (May 13, 2020)

I'm glad some folks are giving the X22 Report on you tube.com a listen.  As time goes along you will be a couple of steps ahead of the real news.  Thanks for listening, our Republic is at stake!


----------



## planeguy2 (May 13, 2020)

The Epoch Times is also good.


----------



## martyfoley (May 13, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> The Epoch Times is also good.



Thank you, I will check that out!


----------

